

Piracy and Business Models - jancona
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/201x/2011/07/18/Piracy

======
nextparadigms
If you could have 10k paid app downloads and ZERO piracy vs 8k paid app
downloads and 90k pirated downloads of your app, which would you choose?

The labels and everyone else who is against piracy act as if almost _all_ of
the pirated downloads would've been paid for if there was _some_ way of
stopping all piracy, when that is ridiculous. At most 10-20% from those
pirates would buy the songs if piracy didn't exist. I think they even did a
study in EU about a year or 2 ago on this, and that was the result, too.

Thinking that all the pirated songs would've been bought by people if piracy
didn't exist, is like saying that if Lady Gaga's songs weren't on Youtube, she
would've sold her songs a billion times, or whatever the amount of her total
video views (maybe a bit less if you consider each person saw it on average a
few times).

